# psd format "referat"



## Neo (12. März 2002)

Hallo!

Da wir gerade kleine referate über verschiedene formate zusammentragen dachte ich .psd darf nicht fehlen... nur find ich irgendwie bisschen wenig material... habt ihr mir tipps? Wäre euch dankbar!

Thx im voraus und Gruss

Neo


----------



## Mythos007 (12. März 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

hier nun eine kleine Beschreibung des Photoshop eigenen
Bildformates ...



> Das *Photoshop-Format (PSD)* ist das Standard-
> dateiformat für neue Bilder und *das einzige Format,
> das alle verfügbaren Bildmodi (Bitmap, Graustufen,
> Duplex, Indizierte Farbe, RGB, CMYK, Lab und Mehrkanal),
> ...



Ich hoffe das hat euch geholfen
-> bis dann dann euer Mythos

N.S.: hat leider ein wenig länger gedauert und ich
habe auch nicht all´zuviel dazu geschrieben *hehe*
aber alles wesentliche habe ich noch einmal zusam-
mengefasst (steht aber auch so in der online Hilfe)
also Augen auf


----------



## Christoph (12. März 2002)

das bin ich aber gespannt!!!


----------



## Neo (12. März 2002)

ok thx im voraus


----------



## Neo (12. März 2002)

hey mythos wo bleibst? ;o)


----------



## Z-r0 (12. März 2002)

boah das scheint ja ne lange antwort zu werden


----------



## Prailer (12. März 2002)

der drückt sich doch


----------



## Nino (12. März 2002)

lol
Ich glaube der ist beim Schreiben eingeschlafen 
Wie lang schreibt der jetzt schon?


----------



## shiver (12. März 2002)

spart euch ma euer offtopic okay?


----------



## A-Lien (12. März 2002)

guck doch mal im handbuch von photoshop oder in der online hilfe, vielleicht findest du da was


----------



## black-dog (12. März 2002)

oder auf der adobe homepage... aber darauf biste wohl selber gekommen ;-)...

wie lange soll dein referat denn dauern?


----------



## Mythos007 (12. März 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

Kleiner Tipp am Rande - habe mein Posting oben
schon editiert... und für eure nett gemeinten
Bemerkungen könntet ihr mir ja auch eine pm 
schicken anstatt hier Postings zu schinden 

Bis dann dann euer my - my -  mythos


----------



## subzero (13. März 2002)

ich wrde noch etwas über das programm erwähnen..
über die ebenen die in psd gespeichert werden....
das man von psd in so alle möglichen datei formate speichern kann!und halt son zeugs....


----------



## KEK16 (13. März 2002)

Was heisst PSD eigentlich?


----------



## black-dog (13. März 2002)

irgendwas mit photoshop! merkwürdig, auf adobe.com und in der hilfe habe ich nix dazu gefunden...


----------



## subzero (13. März 2002)

photoshop standart dateiformat..oder so...?

denke mal das stimmt... 
wie siehst aus mit dme reeferat.....wirds was..oder fehln dir die ideen..?


----------



## Scopeeye (13. März 2002)

Vielleicht heisst es PaintShop Document ???


----------



## subzero (13. März 2002)

gar nich wahr..meins stimmt


----------



## KEK16 (13. März 2002)

Aber das ist deutsch...
Ich denk mal nicht das die Amis an uns denken und deswegen 
ihrem Dateiformat einen deutschen namen geben.


----------



## A-Lien (13. März 2002)

@scopeeye: na wenn dann schon photoshop document^^

ich glaub auch kaum das psd ne deutsche abkürzung ist.


----------



## subzero (14. März 2002)

mh....ich glaub...wo hab ich das mal gesehn....sh*t ....hab mich vertan...
das war was anderes...sorry leutz...
nehme alles zurück...*michindieckestellundschäm*


----------



## Neo (18. März 2002)

mhh hab noch voll ned viel zusammen, eine A4 Seite sollts geben... uiui aber eben mehr als ihr hab ich eigentlich noch immer ned gefunden... *snif*

also habt ihr noch mehr? bitte bitte


----------



## subzero (18. März 2002)

alzo...
schreib doch son palaber....über photoshop..was es kann..uns das es dann in psd speichert...dann müsstesse mehr als 2 seiten hinbekommen....


----------



## Neo (18. März 2002)

eine reicht eigentlich... mhh und eine schöne grafik darf auch noch rein und so... irgendwas über photoshop parat so geschichtlich oder so?

bin über eure beiträge echt froh


----------



## Scopeeye (18. März 2002)

@ Alien
Sorry ich meinte latürnich PhotoShop Document.

Und Document is English und nicht deutsch (Dukoment). Nur so nebenbei.

Schreib doch evtl. etwas über den Ursprung, die Idee die hinter Photoshop und damit auch hinter dem Format psd steckt.
Vielleicht kannst du den Leuten dann das Format etwas näher bringen als nur mit ner Grafik und technischen feinheiten.
Vielleicht findeste da was auf der Adobe Page.
Also das hier  is was ich gefunden habe !

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen.
Und ich hoffe auch ich konnte hiedurch meine Oftopicerei ausbessern *g*

Gr33tz Scopeeye


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. März 2002)

Der Standard für professionelle Bildbearbeitung  
Mit den leistungsstarken Werkzeugen und kreativen Möglichkeiten von Adobe® Photoshop® 7.0, dem Standard für professionelle Bildbearbeitung, lassen sich hochwertige Bilder für Print, Web und andere Medien effizient erstellen. Entwerfen Sie atemberaubende Bilder mit neuen Funktionen für das Web und professionellen Fotoretuschen. Bildinformationen lassen sich jetzt leicht über den integrierten Datei-Browser aufrufen.  

http://www.google.de/search?q=cache...mate.pdf+psd+Dateiformate&hl=de&ie=ISO-8859-1

::::

nicht viell aber mehr konnt ich auf die schnelle auch nicht finden...

und was englischsprachiges...:

Subject: PSD - Adobe Photoshop

         Type: Bitmap
    Extension: PSD
      Version: 3.0
  Compression:
  Color Depth:
   Maintainer: Adobe Systems
Specification:

PSD is the native bitmap file format of the Adobe Photoshop graphical editing
application. PSD files have the extension .PSD under MS Windows and the file
type code 8PBS on the Macintosh.

Other file formats associated with Photoshop include: Arbitrary Map (.AMP),
Brushed (.ABR), Color Table (.ACT), Colors (.ACO), Command Buttens (.ACM),
Curves (.ACV), Duotone Options (.ADO), Halftone Screens (.AHS),
Hue/Saturation (.HSS), Ink Colors Setup (.API), Custom Kerenel (.ACF), Levels
(.ALV), Monitor Setup (.AMS), Replace Color/Color Range (.AXT), Scratch Area
(.ASR), Selective Color (.ASV), Separation Setup (.ASP), Separation Tables
(.AST), and Transfer Function (.ATF). 

The format specification for PSD 2.5 and other file formats associated
with Adobe Photoshop may be found in the document PSAPIDOC.*
(distributed in the Microsoft Write, Macintosh MacWrite, and Adobe
Acrobat format) under the heading "Document File Formats".
These documents are part of the Photoshop Plug-In Software Developers
Kit, available via FTP and from the Adobe Developers Association's
home page:

http://www.adobe.com/Support/ADA.html
ftp://ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/Applications/Photoshop/*/Plug-In-SDK/

This SDK is also available directly from Adobe (see the PostScript section
for information on how to contact Adobe Systems, Inc.).

The specification for the Adobe Photoshop Raw File Format may be found at:

http://www.adobe.com/supportservice/custsupport/SOLUTIONS/25c6.htm


----------



## code_red (19. März 2002)

Ihr seid ja krass drauf!! Ich glaube der Typ von vorhin (keine Ahnung wie er heisst müsste ich jetzt wieder hochscrollen) ist nicht eingeschlafen, der ist bestimmt noch am ausdrucken seiner Antwort, die er Dir dann mitm LKW vor dein Haus setzen wird  

Hier noch ein paar Links:

http://www.elated.com/pagekits/pagekits_psd.shtml 

ist das zufällig dein Referat?

Informatik VS	 Referat über Dateiformate
von Benjamin Möbus und Christian Zimmermann

Dateiformate:
Es gibt zur zeit 46 verschiedene Dateiformate die sich etablieren konnten:

* 34 Raster Bildformate
* 12 Meta? und Vektor Bildformate

Raster Bildformate
Ein Rasterformat stellt ein Bild in Form eines Rasters bestehend aus gleich großen Punkten (sogenannten Pixeln) dar und zeichnet die Farbinformationen eines jeden Pixels auf Die Anzahl der in der Datei enthaltenen Farben wird durch die Zahl der Bits pro Pixel bestimmt: je größer die aufgezeichnete Informationsmenge pro Pixel, desto mehr Farbschattierungen und Farbtöne kann eine Datei enthalten.
Die meisten Rasterformate unterstützen verschiedene Abstufungen der Bitanzahl pro Pixel und daher auch mehr als eine Farbabstufung. Die folgende Tabelle gibt Ihnen einen Überblick über die verschiedenen Bitzahlen pro Pixel und die entsprechende maximale Zahl der Farben.

Bits pro Pixel und Farbtiefe			Maximale Anzahl der Farben
	1			2
	4		16
	8		256
	16		32.768 oder 65.536 je nach Format)
	24		16.777.216
	32		16.777.216

Die meisten Rasterformate speichern die Farbinformationen Pixel für Pixel, einige verwenden jedoch auch sogenannte Farbebenen. Jede Farbebene enthält die Pixelinformationen einer bestimmten Farbe. Manchmal werden diese Farbebenen auch als Farbkanäle bezeichnet. Dateiformate, deren Pixelinformationen in Form von Farbebenen gespeichert sind, werden planare Formate genannt. Die Anzahl der Bits pro Pixel errechnet sich aus der Anzahl der Bits pro Ebene multipliziert mit der Anzahl der Ebenen. Falls das Ergebnis dieser Multiplikation keine Potenz von 2 ist (eine Zahl, die sich in der Form 2x ausdrücken läßt, wobei x eine ganze Zahl ist), so wird die Anzahl der Pixel auf die nächst höhere Potenz von 2 angehoben.	
Meta? und Vektor Bildformate
Optionen: AutomatischesSowohl Meta als auch Vektor Bildformate können Vektor?Informationen enthalten. Bei den Vektor?Informationen handelt es sich um eine Reihe geometrischer Informationen, aus denen das Bild aufgebaut wird. Diese Informationen werden in Form von mathematischen Formeln aufgezeichnet. Vektor?Daten können keine fotorealistischen Bilder erzeugen, besitzen aber im Bezug auf andere Bildarten gegenüber den Raster?Daten zwei Vorteile: Die Größe der Vektor?Grafiken kann ohne eine Verzerrungsbildung geändert werden (der "Treppeneffekt", der bei der Vergrößerung/Verkleinerung eines Bitmap?Bildes auftritt, wird vermieden); Vektor?Grafiken sind kleiner, d.h. sie benötigen weniger Speicherplatz.
Per Definition kann ein Vektor?Format nur Vektor?Informationen enthalten. In der Praxis jedoch erlauben viele Vektor?Formate auch das Einfügen anderer Informationen, die keine Vektoren enthalten, wie zum Beispiel Texte oder Raster Bildformate.
Meta?Formate sind speziell dafür entwickelt worden, neben den Vektor-Daten auch andere Datenformen aufzunehmen. Eine typische Windows Meta?Datei könnte zum Beispiel Bitmap?Informationen, Vektor?Informationen sowie Textdaten enthalten, wobei die Bitmap?Informationen den größten Teil des Bildes ausmachen, und die Vektor? und Textdaten nur zusätzliche Ergänzungen liefern.

Die wichtigste Grafikformate:

GIF (Graphical Interchange Format)

-	von Compuserve  entwickelt
-	Algorithmenkompression namens Lempel-Ziv-Welsh
-	patentiert ; Kosten für gewerbliche Nutzen
-	einfache Grafiken, Icons, Logos und Headlines

Prinzip:	bestimmte Farben werden als transparent deklariert, so kann er Hintergrund verschwinden. Lediglich identische Farbflächen werden nicht mehrfach gespeichert
Vorteil :		bei der Komprimierung entfallen keine Farben
		sehr weit verbreitet im WWW

Nachteil:	ineffizient für Fotobearbeitung
		nur 256 Farben

JPEG (Joint Photographic Experts Groups)
 -	entwickelt für die Fotobearbeitung 
Prinzip:	wegen der hohen Farbenanzahl fallen überflüssige Bildinformationen der Komprimierung zum Opfer. Bei hoher Vergrößerung entsteht ein verschwommenes Bild
Nachteil:	wegen Fehler in der Herstellung kann es zu Komplikationen kommen	
		nicht so detailgenau wie GIF-Bilder

Vorteil:		16,7 Millionen Farben
		bessere Komprimierfähigkeit ( bis zu 35% )

PNP (Portable Networks Graphics)	und	TIFF (Tag Image File Format)
Prinzip:		Mischung aus JPEG und GIF Formaten
Vorteil:		höhere Farb- und Bildqualität
Nachteil	:	nur mit neuesten Browsern zu bearbeiten 

Definitionen von Algorythmen

Algorythmus: Unter einem Algorythmus versteht man eine präzise, endliche Verarbeitungsvorschrift, die so formuliert ist, daß die einzelnen Operationen von einer Maschine ausgeführt werden können.

Raster Bildformate

Format 		Erscheint unter

BMP	Windows oder OS/2 Bitmap		CLP	Windows Zwischenablage	CUT	Dr. Halo
DCX	Zsoft Multipage Paintbrush 		DIB	Windows oder OS/2 DIB
EPS	Encapsulated PostScript		FPX	Kodak FlashPix
GIF	CompuServe Graphics Interchang		IFF	Amiga
IMG	GEM Paint		JPG	JPEG ? JFIF Compliant
KDC 	Kodak Digital Kamera Datei		LBM	Deluxe Paint
MAC	MacPaint				MSP	Microsoft Paint
PBM	Portable Bitmap				PCD	Kodak Photo CD
PCT	Macintosh PICT				PCX	Zsoft Paintbrush
PGM	Portable Greymap				PIC	PC Paint
PNG 	Portable Network Graphics			PPM	Portable Pixelmap
PSD	Photoshop				PSP	Paint Shop Pro Bild
RAS	Sun Raster Bild				RAW	Raw File Format
RLE	Windows oder CompuServe 		SCT	SciTex Continuous Tone
TGA	Truevision Targa		TIF/TIFF 	Tagged Image File Format
WPG	WordPerfect Bitmap

Meta und Vektor Bildformate

Format	Erscheint unter
CDR 	 	CoreIDRAW Drawing				CGM		Computer Graphics Meta File
cmx			Corel Clipart					DRW		Micrografx Draw
DXF	Autodesk Drawing Interchange			EMF		Windows Enhanced Metafile
GEM		Ventura / GEM Drawing			HGL		HP Graphics Language
   PCT		Macintosh PICT			PIC	     	Lotus PIC
WMF	     	Windows Metafile			WPG	     	WordPerfect Vector

Quellenangabe:
Zeitungen:	Hamburger Abendblatt vom 29.04.99
Bücher:	Web Graphics von Andy Shafran, Paint Shop Pro 5 Handbuch, Computer-Englisch von Thomas Irlbeck
Internet::	http://www.dcs.ed.ac.uk/~mxr/gfx/2d-hi.html
http://www.boutell.com/boutell/png/
http://www.sgi.com/grafica/
http://ls7-www.cs.uni-dortmund.de/html/englisch/servers.html/topics
http://www.informatik.ist.doof.und.wer.sich.das.durchliest.auch.de
http://www.war.nur.ein.test,ob.sich.das.jemand.durchliest.com





mfg sphinx / code_red


----------



## Christoph (19. März 2002)

mann. wenn´s copy&paste nicht gäbe! *gg*


----------



## Neo (19. März 2002)

hehe, wenn ihrs übrigens mal ansehen wollt.... ich habs jetzt, halt bisschen schnell und ned so überrauschend aber schaut mal wenn ihr wollt.... ;o) .doc über psd 

thx für eure tipps


----------



## subzero (19. März 2002)

was GENAU war dein thema..und wieso nur eine seite..

aber es hört sich ganz lecka an ...


----------



## Neo (19. März 2002)

.psd war das Thema und eine A4 seite war vorgelegt... lies mal meine beiträge  

hehe, aber thx


----------

